# New and Buying Question



## Rich. (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello, I'm new, so hello.

I have never bought anything other than a shotgun before and that was 25 years ago. I'm so out of date that I didn't know that you couldn't use your driver's license for ID to get your driver's license re-newed. Had to bring my birth certificate. Go figure.

This is was happened. I went to purchase the pistol. Filled out paper work. The man got on the phone and called in my info. Talked a bunch of numbers. Told me he couldn't give it to me right now after he hung up. This is Tuesday. He said if they didn't give him an answer by Saturday he could sell it to me if he thought I gave truthful answers. I asked if this was normal and he said nothing was normal with the ATF.

So, has anyone ever heard of this before? I have been arrested before. A bounced check for $75 30 years ago. A speeding ticket that was reduced to a loud muffler. And the big one, for punching someone in the nose at a restaurant 20 years ago. I pled not guilty and the charges were eventually dropped.

Any opinions?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

First off, welocme to HGF.

Second, I AM NOT a lawyer, so get out of this what you paid for it.:mrgreen:
That sounds a little odd, but not unheard of. You should be fine if the assault charges were dropped. Did you plead guilty to a lesser charge in that incident?

Also, what part of MO are you in, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Rich. (Apr 4, 2010)

dosborn said:


> First off, welocme to HGF.
> 
> Second, I AM NOT a lawyer, so get out of this what you paid for it.:mrgreen:
> That sounds a little odd, but not unheard of. You should be fine if the assault charges were dropped. Did you plead guilty to a lesser charge in that incident?
> ...


I currently live in St. Charles county. I plead not guilty and always maintained that, because I did not throw the punch. My buddy did and was willing to say so if it ever went to trial. It was postponed so many times, a good lawyer tactic, that the witnesses never showed up and the case was dismissed. I was never tried, fined or penalized in anyway.

Before I went to purchase the gun, I called and asked what was the procedure, because I honestly didn't know if there was a waiting period or you had to bring a back ground check with you or what not. Like I said, I don't know how to re-new my drivers license. I was told it could take from 30 seconds to a couple days. Just curious of others experiences. I thought you had to be a felon or something.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You were probably "put into research" which basically means they are looking at your record to make sure you are eligible or getting other questions answered regarding your background.

You can go to this site: http://www.fbi.gov/hq/cjisd/nics.htm and look for relevant info there.

You probably need to get your DL squared away before you can purchase the gun as your ID used to buy has to be current.


----------



## Rich. (Apr 4, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> You were probably "put into research" which basically means they are looking at your record to make sure you are eligible or getting other questions answered regarding your background.
> 
> You can go to this site: http://www.fbi.gov/hq/cjisd/nics.htm and look for relevant info there.
> 
> You probably need to get your DL squared away before you can purchase the gun as your ID used to buy has to be current.


Thanks Marine,
I did take care of DL. I thought it was funny that the one ID that everyone accepts was not good enough for the people that issued it. They made me go home and get my birth cert which doesn't have my picture on it.


----------

